# KDS Detailing Aston Martin V8 Vantage , leather dents and gold detail



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi people :wave:

Another detail carried out by myself from a few months back , selected this one as the next to post as it has a combination of most of the services we do all on one thread :thumb:

Car is an Aston Martin V8 vantage :driver:

Firstly the customers contacted us by email asking for a list of things to be attended to while he was on holiday and any thing that could not be done by us car would then be sent to the aston dealership for the final part.

first thing was the car to be collected from the owners property by us and transported the the KDS workshop , this is one of the new services to be offered by kds along with products for sale in store and a fully equiped van operational

Van can be seen in the background of this picture attending witon house supercar show










Anyway the detail

collected car using the trailer as seen below (not the aston martin  )










Here are the before pictures

first one is showing the mileage and that the tyre pressure warning light is on , i always take photos of any warning lights mileage along with the damage of all parts of the car .










general before pics























































No Aston would be correct without sanding DA marks :lol:














































A few dents to be corrected





































After door dent removal










First major part that i started was remove the damgae to the lower part of the front bumper which if Kds cant do will be going straight to aston dealership .

damage





































strip down to straighen damage

broken bracket























































a few afters before machine correction




























wheel refurb

befores




























afters





































undercarrage detail

befores





































After with disc centers painted





































Mirror repaint









































































Leather re-colour which was not nice due to the different coloured stiching

befores























































durings



















afters
































































And finally the finished car :buffer:























































Puncture fixed while refurbing the wheels


















































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great Work as always :thumb:

what is you LSP on this car ? your favorite wax ?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic once again 

This is the first time i've noticed the 'double' caliper arrangement on the rear discs...whats that all about?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

you guys really do fantastic work.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Love reading your writeups, fantastic work as usual. It looks like a different car


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn, you guys seem able to tackle everything on a car! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great job looks fantastic


Dan Clark said:


> Fantastic once again
> 
> This is the first time i've noticed the 'double' caliper arrangement on the rear discs...whats that all about?


i think the double caliper is for parking brake/hand brake


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome bit of work! Love those cars, trying to figure out how I can have one as my next car. That one was a right state!


----------



## Moby (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, It is amazing the work you do. Can I just ask how you managed to remove that dent from the drivers door?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking bloody great Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Moby (Apr 13, 2010)

Dan Clark said:


> Fantastic once again
> 
> This is the first time i've noticed the 'double' caliper arrangement on the rear discs...whats that all about?


I fink 1 is mainly for the hand break and the other is for the pedal.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Totally awesome transformation on all the damaged parts 

DAz.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

that was one hell of a ding! On such a beautiful car


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning work done there, a truly multi talented detailer. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely yet again Kelly.
Nice to see some true restoration and taking it that one step further.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

My favourite normal sports car (Lambo's are not normal!) Great restoration and awesome shine


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

wow for 20k on the clock it was a bit of a mess! Cant believe the state of the leather either!

Fantastic job, I really enjoy your write ups!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great Work as always :thumb:
> 
> what is you LSP on this car ? your favorite wax ?


Three coats of zaino , one z5 and two z2 .

most of my gold and platinum details will have zaino or now g techniq on them for durability as standard .

If the owner wishes to change that to just wax then would be best of show , or supernatural really , i keep some 20 waxes thou to try to cover most customers requirements .

Or other option is to coat with g techniq , zaino or car lack once let cure then a coat of wax over the top .

On the lower packages its an option for upgrades lsp's but on the higher packages its comes as standard :thumb:

HTH

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Dan Clark said:


> Fantastic once again
> 
> This is the first time i've noticed the 'double' caliper arrangement on the rear discs...whats that all about?


Its a standard set on all the later expensive sports and hypercars .

Early cars had the arrangement of the hand brake shoes inside the rear disc , so the rear disc was a disc and drum in one making the price of the disc very expensive to manifacture and also complex to clean and adjust .

so you would of only seen the caliper and disc and no hand brake components when looking through the wheels . 
Then some makers tried to use a caliper which operates from foot brake and hand brake , and mechanical / hydraulic systems did not work that well once they got old with ware and tear .

Ended up with small light weight hand brake caliper that only does just that operates the hand brake , and IF the hand brake is not operated while moving meant the hand brake pads never really needed changing .

The Main hyd caliper can then be as many pistons layout size and shape as needed for the best set up for main braking .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

samm said:


> you guys really do fantastic work.





Hoppo32 said:


> Love reading your writeups, fantastic work as usual. It looks like a different car





Ducky said:


> Damn, you guys seem able to tackle everything on a car! :thumb:





DomIpswich said:


> Awesome bit of work! Love those cars, trying to figure out how I can have one as my next car. That one was a right state!





Showshine said:


> Looking bloody great Kelly :thumb:


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work, some great pics!!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice work Kelly

Iain


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Moby said:


> Wow, It is amazing the work you do. Can I just ask how you managed to remove that dent from the drivers door?


I wrote the thread in a rush as i had evil eyes watching over wanting to go out while i was typing :lol:

so all clear and will explain :lol: , the dent on the door was removed from behind the panel accessing through the gap were the window travels .

The use of different size and shape rods to slowly dress the dent out , the same as any PDR tech guy would do .

This was the same process for the dent on the bonnet , the only difference is i touch in the paint as well .

The bumper repair was carried out WITHOUT the need for any paint .
This was done by stripping down all the damaged parts , correcting any bent metal components , removing the paint film protection which done an excellent job of protecting the paint , and lastly warming up the distorted plastic bumper over and over and slowly bending back into shape .

The bottom black grill was corrected and the tiny black lip spolier was rubbed down and painted black again (this was the only bit of paint used) .

All was need was straight forward machine correction to remove slight light scratches from the bumper and glue the number plate holder with panel glue so that it could be screwed back on correctly

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Superb work fellas, that looks like a different car - and was deffo overdue some love. That had had a rough 20k for such a posh motor.

Interesting to see something other than polishing too. Do you reckon if it had gone to the dealer they'd have just whacked on a new bumper and mirror instead of repairing?

And how happy was the owner..........?  Bet he was made up.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Top drawer repair work and detailing as usual from our Kelly......


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

any of the 355? and erm good detail a mess for just over 20k though!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

That's a brilliant display of what you can do, quality "mini-restoration" project in-itself.

Impressive, as always!


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Fair play to you.

Amazing work. no onder you get the Customers :thumb:

What process did you use to repair the leather ? Collinising ?? Can you learn this anywhere ?

Fair play.

Padraic


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice work, some great pics!!!





Finerdetails said:


> nice work Kelly
> 
> Iain


Thanks guys :thumb:



ade33 said:


> Superb work fellas, that looks like a different car - and was deffo overdue some love. That had had a rough 20k for such a posh motor.
> 
> Interesting to see something other than polishing too. Do you reckon if it had gone to the dealer they'd have just whacked on a new bumper and mirror instead of repairing?
> 
> And how happy was the owner..........?  Bet he was made up.


The dealer had replaced the front chrome/stainless grill which is a very quick job , this was another part of the damage to the front of the car , i was told the price to replace grill and was not cheap and the best part of what we charged for the detail work, and did not even fix the broken number plate bracket while changing the grill .

I am sure it would of had new parts fitted at a very large cost , dont all main dealerships just replace for new , works out easier for them and makes more money.

Owner was well over the moon , in fact we had never met and the owner had never been to KDS , the plan was to deliver the car finished to the customers house from which we collected it .

The owner had all ready paid for the work before he had seen it over the phone ,we only met due to the transport trailer was booked for most of the week so the owner decided to jump on the train and collect the car .

Oh yes over the moon and had a few products off of us too :thumb:

said see you in a year or so time

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

PJS said:


> Top drawer repair work and detailing as usual from our Kelly......


Thanks Phil :thumb:



Ninja59 said:


> any of the 355? and erm good detail a mess for just over 20k though!


In the future yes , i am trying to build up SLOWLY all different types of work we do and the vehicles thats come through the workshop door .

Start at the bottom and work to the top as they say 

If i posted the best we have done first off then would all be a dissapointment form then onwards 

360 , 355 , 550 , 430 to come some with major mechanical work too and some wet sand panels

then there are lambo's 3 murcies , one platunim detail and one gold detail with upgraded brakes and one standard straight detail , 3 gallardos , one with platinum detail .

And then there is the veyron too 

And of course lots more wet sanding details on brand new M3's

and i must not forget my own cars TVR tuscan just waiting for machine correction and the M3 :driver:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Lovely looking car and the colour is fantastic


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Totally stunning as usual. Taking it to a new level.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Brillaint work :thumb: and really good write up! You guys offer everything! Would love to learn all of that an be able to offer it!! Cant believe the state the Aston was in!


----------



## maarten22 (Jan 11, 2010)

Amazing! What products did you use on the leather?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

lovely work mate - get that caddy sprayed a different colour though


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Its a standard set on all the later expensive sports and hypercars .
> 
> Early cars had the arrangement of the hand brake shoes inside the rear disc , so the rear disc was a disc and drum in one making the price of the disc very expensive to manifacture and also complex to clean and adjust .
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly. Makes sense really, with the pace this thing can travel, keeping the handbrake separate must reduce the risk of it sticking after a spirited blat across the countryside?

Dan


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

mlgt said:


> Lovely looking car and the colour is fantastic





B&B Autostyle said:


> Totally stunning as usual. Taking it to a new level.


Thanks guys



dan89 said:


> Brillaint work :thumb: and really good write up! You guys offer everything! Would love to learn all of that an be able to offer it!! Cant believe the state the Aston was in!


Practice and read every topic on here and you will , ok not every topic :lol:
i bet you could not keep up with the amount of theads being posted .



maarten22 said:


> Amazing! What products did you use on the leather?


Here is a link to some more info on leather

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177418

HTH

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

simply amazing the bumper repair was brilliant. nice work...


----------



## tony_hetherington (Apr 1, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Worlds best Detailer - easily. :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

amazn job once again


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Top draw again Kelly.

Really like the write-ups too. Not to long on the simple stuff, but bit more time on the stuff you dont see every day and of course the beautiful finished article.

Looking forward to the future write-ups!:thumb:

Ben


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats very impressive indeed, who lets an aston get like that though!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

you my friend are a ****ing legend

I love these cars more than my other half!!!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

David said:


> lovely work mate - get that caddy sprayed a different colour though


Caddy is staying that colour even thou everyone keeps telling me to change it :lol:

at least it can be seen and gets noticed 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazing results!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work - enjoyable read :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow,

Some great work and lovely reflections in the unit!

How long is a colour repair good for on leather seats?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

that was quite a restoration! very nice results!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning work great turn around on them seats


----------



## halloumba (Jun 13, 2010)

Think I'll be paying you guys a visit soon! Loving you work:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

halloumba said:


> Think I'll be paying you guys a visit soon! Loving you work:thumb:


cool , i think you may have spoke to greg during the week ?????

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clark said:


> Worlds best Detailer - easily. :thumb:


How did i miss that one ? thanks clark takes one to know one 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

found a few more after pics while running through the hard drive and having a bit of a tidy up .

A couple of afters up close , so will post the before that goes with the after

:thumb:










notice we touched in the door handle too :thumb:




























and better light of finished seat










kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is truly impressive!!! :doublesho The finished results are just breathtaking, especially on the seats. :thumb:


----------



## halloumba (Jun 13, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> cool , i think you may have spoke to greg during the week ?????
> 
> Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


We did indeed


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work

love the reflections


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

lovely job. i can't believe the wear on those seats at 25k odd miles! must be short trips or a large owner!


----------

